# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolin Archive - Style F4 Mandolin 5260

## NewsFetcher

Mandolin Archive Style F4 Mandolin 5260


        A new record has been added to the      Mandolin Archive:      
*(1906) F4 Mandolin 5260* 
      Torch & Wire, tree of life inlay, inlaid pickguard with sar & crescent motif. Pictured in Gruhn & Carter's "Acoustic Guitars and Other Fretted Instruments"       
*Categories this instrument is a member of*

 Single piece back Torch & Wire Inlay Inlaid pickguard

 

See new record...

----------


## davidb1

That surely is a very pretty mandolin.

----------


## Paul Statman

Absolutely gorgeous mandolin. I couldn't take my eyes off the picture for the longest time. Very special. Thanks for posting this!

----------


## F-2 Dave

Now that's the stuff right there.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## danb

Quite a few more pictures added..

----------


## Annette Siegel

> Quite a few more pictures added..


Nice!  Whats that... a curly maple neck on a early 3 pointer?

----------


## NoNickel

Wowee, that's purty.  Thanks for pointing it out Scott.

----------


## fentonjames

one sexy mando!

----------

